# Help me find a bass amp for this beauty!



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I’ve been playing this beautiful bass at home unplugged lately and now have the opportunity to use it in a ukulele band which plays various types of gigs; happy hour, birthdays, weddings, etc. There is an acoustic guitar player in the band, so having me switch from being a second guitar player to bass will bring a much needed bottom end to the band as well as giving the ukes more sonic space. So for mic’d gigs, I need an amp. I don’t want low end with bells and whistles like overdrive channel. I want quality; quality build, quality sound, simplistic minimalist controls, and light weight. Considering the Trace Elliot Elf and a cabinet. 

Can you make any recommendations for an amp in a similar price range (<$1000 CDN) to help me bring this beauty to life? Thanks, and thank you @Lola for her encouragement for me to get out there!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Markbass, Gallien Krueger, Traynor/Yorkville


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

The Elf is a great little amp but I don't think it has an aux input , that would allow you to plug in a phone or tablet . GK make one about that size , the MB200 that does .


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Hard to beat the Fender Rumble series. Fantastic tones as most of them (40 watts and above) share the same pre-amp section, what changes is the output section. Fair pricing, classic looks in well-proportioned, relatively easy to carry combos. They do have an overdrive channel with gain and volume knobs... I just keep them at zero and use this channel as a quick "mute" button. So even this extra has a simple use. That's a great looking bass. Let us know what you end up with.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yorkville Bassmaster XM50, used, if you can find one. 50 watts, 1 x 10, XLR line out, built like a tank but easy to carry. It's been my main amp for years, I even had a second one for a while which I donated. 

I tried one of these a while back and had major fun:

SB106 – Traynor Amps


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What model P bass is that? Im a big fan of the blocks.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Budda said:


> What model P bass is that? Im a big fan of the blocks.


It's a Jazz neck on a P body.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> What model P bass is that? Im a big fan of the blocks.


‘09 American Standard Precision Bass body (Candy Cola) w/ ‘06 Geddy Lee Jazz Bass neck.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Shame you just missed "1/2 price rental day" @l&m, could have tried them out for a cheap month.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

ohhh, I want to touch it


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

This might not work with a ukulele band, but worth a try


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sneaky said:


> This might not work with a ukulele band, but worth a try


Jeez, you may as well go with this then. lol


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Sneaky said:


> This might not work with a ukulele band, but worth a try


Are those 4” speakers?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ok... well i cant help out since all the amps that I love are over 50lbs just for the heads and 100lbs for the cabs ! 

Bass playing certainly has changed ...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Line 6 Low Down 150 bass amp | Amps & Pedals | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji

These are so versatile. I have the 75 watt and it’s super compact with built in DI. and synth which is cool.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That Phil Jones and Ampeg are overkill. I'd go with one of Geddy's chicken amps.










Lots loud enough for a big ukulele orchestra - and hey, winner winner chicken dinner when you're done playing.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> I'd go with one of Geddy's chicken amps


I don't know. A popcorn maker in the backline would be cool too.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Bunch of fatties... All about the food after the gig.

I prefer to be productive whilst bassing.


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Have you decided on an amp ? And have you considered a uke bass for the uke band ?


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

Subscales are seriously fun to play ...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

+1 on the Fender Rumble series. My grandson is learning bass. We bought him the 40 watt Rumble. It might be a little weak for live shows but I am very impressed with how good it sounds and how easy it was for him to figure it out. If the rest of the series is the same preamp they should be good.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey I have one of those basses too.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I would like to hear this barebones unit. 









Markbass - CMD JB Players School Jeff Berlin 200W 1x15'' Combo


Markbass - CMD JB Players School Jeff Berlin 200W 1x15'' Combo




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Morrow said:


> Have you decided on an amp ? And have you considered a uke bass for the uke band ?
> View attachment 322527



Bought the Trace Elliot Elf and posted a NBAD thread.


----------



## mesatronic (Jul 14, 2020)

StratCat said:


> ‘09 American Standard Precision Bass body (Candy Cola) w/ ‘06 Geddy Lee Jazz Bass neck.


I play something similar, i.e. a Fender hybrid:








Fender Musical Instruments - Blacktop J-Bass - Black


Fender Musical Instruments - Blacktop J-Bass - Black




www.long-mcquade.com





Strung with Sadowsky flatwounds.

I am using a Mesa Walkabout (removable head c/w tube preamp, DI, 1x12" neodymium, horn, downward passive radiator, 300 Watts @ 4 Ohms / 165 Watts @ 8 Ohms) that sounds great.

This amp also sounds great with my double bass, through a Myers Pickups mini-condenser mic (a very tiny signal), input to a Tube MP preamp before the Mesa.


----------



## Collin Bass (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice bass! Mine is similar. I have the FSR Deluxe Precision. Precision body, Jazz neck, P and J pickups. You can't go wrong with that Trace Elliott. I've only played through a combo amp, but it sounded decent. I have a Yorkville combo. The Bassmaster XM200. The combo is the 4x10, but I also have a 1x15 extension cab with it. I've had it for nearly 20 years now and it still sounds good. They go used for a decent price.


----------

